# Referenced Standards



## mshields (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out how one can readily know which NFPA standards and which versions of those standards have been adopted by, my States building code.  My state happens to be MA but perhaps other states are similar.

Mass uses the 2009 IBC with Mass Amendments for it's building code.  We have recently adopted the 2012 IECC.  If you go to the Mass Amendments for Chapter 13, you will indeed see a reference to the 2012 IECC.  If you look however at the Mass Amendments for Referenced Standards, Chapter 35 of the IBC, you will not see this IECC for any year listed.  Since the 2012 version is not what’s listed in Chapter 35 of the IBC, wouldn’t one expect to see the 2012 version listed in the Chapter 35 ammendments?

The codes I most care about are:

NFPA 72 (which is indicated in the Mass Amendments to Chapter 35)

NFPA 99

NFPA 101

NFPA 110

IECC

Taking NFPA 110 as an example, I see it referenced on page 602 (Chapter 35) of the 2009 IBC, it is referenced as 110, 2005.  I know that there are at least, 2010 and 2013 versions.  How do I know which one is applicable in Mass?  Since there is no amendment, I assume the answer is that 2005 applies yet the absence of a reference to the IECC 2012 version leaves me with a lack of confidence.

Much appreciated,

Mike


----------



## Mark K (Jan 13, 2014)

Chapter 35's primary purpose is to concentrate information on adopted standards in one place thus simplifying the code.  If Chapter 35 is silent and the information is provide elsewhere the standard has still been adopted.

If a standard is only referenced in Chapter 35 then one might question in what context the standard is applicable.

The applicable version of the standard is the version referenced in the building code.  It does not matter that there are later versions of that standard.  They do not apply.

The state cannot adopt a version of a standard that was not available for review prior to the date the code was adopted.

If these standards are not referenced in the adopted building code and have not been adopted by other statute, regulation, or ordinance then they are not applicable.


----------



## mshields (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Mark but...

If it is the purpose of Chapter 35 to concentrate information on adopted standards yet there are standards referenced elsewhere that have been added since version 8 of the MA building code was first issued, it strikes me as an omission on behalf of whoever is in charge of Chapter 35 amendments.  It just doesn't make sense that it would include some codes and standards for which later editions are being adopted and not others.  Am I missing something here?

I realize that later versions don't apply if they're not referenced but as it is true that the latest version is by no means the applicable version, it strikes me as all the more imperative that they would maintain a list of referenced standards which indicates not only which standards are to be considered part of the MA code but which versions of those codes and standards.

With regard to your comment: The state cannot adopt a version of a standard that was not available for review prior to the date the code was adopted".  Clearly this is true.  But here in MA, they amend the code periodically as they see fit such that the ammendments that come out with a new version of the IBC for example (we use the 2009 version) are not static until the next version of the IBC is adopted.  They are subject to ever changing ammendments.  Hence the very real possibility that a code that is based on the 2009 IBC can have, as part of it, the 2012 IECC or NFPA 72 - 2010, etc.

This is why I am trying to get to the bottom of this puzzle once and for all, seeking a resource that keeps one up to date on the which versions of the various standards is applicable at any given time.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2014)

mshields said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark but...If it is the purpose of Chapter 35 to concentrate information on adopted standards yet there are standards referenced elsewhere that have been added since version 8 of the MA building code was first issued, it strikes me as an omission on behalf of whoever is in charge of Chapter 35 amendments.  It just doesn't make sense that it would include some codes and standards for which later editions are being adopted and not others.  Am I missing something here?
> 
> I realize that later versions don't apply if they're not referenced but as it is true that the latest version is by no means the applicable version, it strikes me as all the more imperative that they would maintain a list of referenced standards which indicates not only which standards are to be considered part of the MA code but which versions of those codes and standards.
> 
> ...


Would be the one referenced in the edition of ibc or whatever is adopted, plus amendments


----------



## khsmith55 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chapter 35 references "Standards", the IECC is a "Code" not a standard. Of note, when there is a conflict between a code and a standard the code will always rule.


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2014)

Those are the kinds of things that come up when the State gets involved......Ask me how I know...Or read my signature...


----------

